# Bas Rutten request



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Last request - http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/51137-scrubs-sig-request.html#post801707

*Request*

I'm looking to rock a new Bas sig. As you can see, I am already using one, but my love for Bas is very high, so I do not want to replace him, just want a refreshed sig of the Bas man.

Also, please add a border to it, sigs just look so plain without one(some sigs don't work well with borders, so It's cool if the sig you make doesn't look well with one, you can skip it).

*Pics*










This is the only pic I am certain that I want in there. If you can find better pics to go with a certain style or idea, please feel free to use them. However, I love this pic, and would be awesome if you could work something that looks nice with it.

Also, the quality of that pic isn't so good, if you can find that pic but better quality, that would be great. Although, the quality should improve once you size it down(I think).










This one is nice as well, I just don't like the color of his shirt. 

*Title*

El Guapo

*Sub-Text*

Bas Rutten

*More Sub-Text*

Michael Carson.

You can view the sig I have right now for an idea of how I like the text.

*Colors* - I like purple, but you can choose whatever colors you want, you're the artists, you know what goes good with what.

*Size* - I like larger sigs, so 420 x 220 is good, but you can adjust it some to fit he sig, don't limit yourself to that size.

*Avatar* Yes, please. I also would like a border on the avatar if possible.

Will rep all that try, 5k to the one I choose.

Thanks to all that try, I appreciate your effort and time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyway you can find the top pic with one side not cut off, its really hard to work pics in when both sides are cut off, if its just one you can slide it to that side but both are tough.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Anyway you can find the top pic with one side not cut off, its really hard to work pics in when both sides are cut off, if its just one you can slide it to that side but both are tough.


I don't think I can find it, maybe you can place the top pic against the left side of the sig? That is where I would prefer it, anyways. Forgot to mention that.

If you can't work with it, feel free to use any other pictures, no problem.

Oh, and, the second pic, where he is in the white, I just put that in there for an extra picture to work with, that doesn't need to be in there.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to try this out when I finish discussing WEC 41 lol.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I'm going to try this out when I finish discussing WEC 41 lol.


Nice, you always got my back. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My attempt:










For the avy, you want the same pic, like the one you have now?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, man. Yeah, avatar pic should be the one I have now.

I'll wait and see what other people get in, but it looks nice, man, thanks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Bumping for more views.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I will give this a try later in the day.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Bumping for more views.


Thanks, buddy. :thumb02:



Composure said:


> I will give this a try later in the day.


Nice, I always enjoy your work, thanks for trying.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Gosh, I am horrible at big sigs:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, I like it.

Just a question, though, do you think you can pop a black border on it? If you have one on there, I just can't tell, could you size the border like 1-2 pix bigger?

Also, could you pop "Michael Carson" to the bottom right, and maybe use the same sort of style text I have for my name in my current sig for my name in the one you made? The text of his name/nickname are great, perfect.

I'm sorry for being so picky, but if you make these simple changes I will choose yours for sure, I like it.

D.P, you're the man, thanks for the try, great sig.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> D.P, you're the man, thanks for the try, great sig.


No problem buddy, anytime. Great work Composure :thumbsup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Not sure what text your current has. I will keep looking for it.

Thanks DP.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Composure said:


> Not sure what text your current has. I will keep looking for it.
> 
> Thanks DP.


Nice, the text works well, credits are on their way.

I'll give you another 1k creds if you can take the avatar I have now, put a black/purple, maybe one of each since it only takes a minute, and slap "el guapo" in purple on the top right.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Nice, the text works well, credits are on their way.
> 
> I'll give you another 1k creds if you can take the avatar I have now, put a black/purple, maybe one of each since it only takes a minute, and slap "el guapo" in purple on the top right.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I will work on the avatar right now, and don't worry about the creds. I like helping people out, no reward needed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Composure said:


> I will work on the avatar right now, and don't worry about the creds. I like helping people out, no reward needed.


Thanks, man!, really appreciate it. :thumb02:

If you ever need a donation for bets or anything, please feel free to hit me up.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Thanks, man!, really appreciate it. :thumb02:
> 
> If you ever need a donation for bets or anything, please feel free to hit me up.


Im good man, but thank you. Here is the avatar. If you want anything fixed on it just let me know:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Composure said:


> Im good man, but thank you. Here is the avatar. If you want anything fixed on it just let me know:


Very nice, thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Any time brah.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I too have a Bas request. Make me pregnant.


----------

